# iPhone 4 Tripod & 8x Zoom - Cool Product



## soggybottomboy (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I don't know how many members on here have an iPhone 4 or 4s and use it to shoot video. (The iPhone shoots in HD) 

I use mine all the time to make YouTube videos for my channel. Anyways, I bought this cool Tripod and 8x Zoom thinking it would help stabilize the camera when shooting. I give it two thumbs up. It really does a great job holding the phone and allowing a person to be more mobile.

Check out my review video.


Here is the link to the product on Amazon.com


----------

